# Well, natures miracle doesnt work...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

my mom just caught simba peeing on that rug again. I had treated it several times (thinking out of pure safety) with NM, let dry in between. it had its time to dry the 2 weeks definately, with the door constantly shut. after that i even soaked it in white vinegar, sicne i read that also works well.

I went to the point of moving the furnature and treating under that as well, and even along the base of it.

Besides eliminating the carpet, putting a litter box in there, or getting rid of simba, what else is there to do? (i will fight tooth and nail not to get rid of him - thats not a practical option. I think deep down my mom knows it would break my heart and wouldnt actually do it anyway.)

Anyone?

Professional cleaning? different cleaner? different method? something?

the litter boxes are indeed getting used, im cleaning stuff out, and ive watched them both use them. 

We had citrus air fresheners in there, with a spray booster also citrus.

what the heck else is there to do? soak the carpet in lemon juice?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm assuming Simba's only accidents have been on the rug you speak about. If so, then I'd try putting a litter box in that room, at least temporarily (although perhaps there's some reason you can't). Alternatively, you seem to have kept the door to the room shut for a few weeks, so I might suggest keeping the door shut all of the time and not allowing Simba into that room.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

To a cats mind though, wouldnt putting a box there temporarily just enforce that its ok to go there?

The door is now shut again. But the thing is that its meant to be a den. a relaxing reading type room, although it doubles as a playroom at times. But, my mom, at least eventually would like to keep that door open again.

it had been closed for months though, i thought for sure that the NM, if not the vinegar, had plenty of time to work.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

ETA: has anyone tried that peroxide homemade deal with the baking soda and dish soap?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Is there a rubber backing on the rug? I remember someone on the Forum talking about how they treated the heck out of a rug and the cat kept peeing on it. Once they got rid of the rug, the peeing stopped. It's something to consider.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

We are acutally lucky there. Its just an area rug with a fabric backing. Kind of like professional latch-hook (i think its called). But, no rubber involved for sure. There is a hardwood floor underneath, but we are pretty lucky there. we have had them redone before this started, but point being they are extremly sealed with a gymnasium finish. It was made for spills and stuff so we shouldnt have any wood soaking issues either.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Claiken said:


> To a cats mind though, wouldnt putting a box there temporarily just enforce that its ok to go there?


You're right, that's possible...although Simba seems to already believe it's ok to go there in any event, so it presumably can't make matters too much worse. If you've already used NM plus various other things, done so thoroughly and let time pass, then I can't imagine it's the smell of his urine that's causing him to use the rug. There must be something else about the room or that area. Thus, in your position, I'd at least try putting a litter box nearby in the hopes that he would use the box rather than the rug when he's in that room. If putting a litter box there doesn't help, then you can always take it out and it will then be back to the drawing board! 



Claiken said:


> But the thing is that its meant to be a den. a relaxing reading type room, although it doubles as a playroom at times.


When you say "doubles as a playroom", do you mean for toddlers? If so, is it possible they're having "accidents" in that room, and could that be what might be attracting Simba to the area?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

sometimes, it's just the rug. We had one like that, getting rid of the rug eliminated the problem.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

RachandNito said:


> sometimes, it's just the rug. We had one like that, getting rid of the rug eliminated the problem.


You beat me to it. I was just coming back to post that. Great minds think alike, huh? LOL!

You might try removing the rug from the room for a bit and see if that helps. Or maybe even move the rug to another room that Simba goes into a lot and see if Simba pees on the rug in another room. If Simba does it again, then I'd say it's the rug.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Mary_NH said:


> Anti-Icky pooh
> I can only find it either on their website or through Amazon. Stuff is GREAT


from the site ingredients it looks like its 95% water... it really works that well?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I've used Simple Solution and it seems to work okay. Although my litterbox problems are probably behavior in nature. But that's another story.

But I agree with Susan, why don't you try putting the litterbox in the area? Since he's already going there, I mean sometimes it seems that we don't make the rules, the cat does.  It's better to have a litterbox there than a urine-soaked rug.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Ugh, there is just no winning!!!!

I gently kind of moisten the carpet, smell doesnt come out, it happens again, moms mad.

I decide to entirely saturate the carpet to get the smell out, mom gets mad cuz what if theres a tiny holein the wood floor sealer, mom still gets mad.

Now the carpet is out in the garage rolled up, probably going to freeze. i spent HOURS today killing my wrists spraying bit by bit with this darn nozzle, and its out in the garage, and shes still angry.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah but has the cat stopped peeing on your floors? Your mum will get over it.


----------

